# BNR Exclusive- Aeroforce Interceptor Cruze Gauges



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

That is awesome!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Looking sharp guys, is there such way to have 2 obd connectors plugged in at once? I was reading something about a Y adapter ?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

^. Nvm lol , i found them for $20!!!! Perfect.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

If it is made in China Don't buy it ...Chevy CruzeRS.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Got these on the site for purchase!

Aeroforce Interceptor Scan Gauge


----------

